# USS Exteter



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

This is the first model I completed in many of years. After I watched the making of Starship Exeter, where Jimm Johnson said they used the AMT Space Ship Set, for the ships, I thought I have the set so build it. 
The Exeter is just out of the box, but the decals, I made. I scanned the PL 1701 decals, and PNT window decals. Then I resized them to the right scale. This was before JTGraphics came out with the set of decals. I used the Testor decal sheets. They look good but bought decals look better.

I am now working on the other two Starship Exeter ships as seen in The Savage Empire. I will keep you posted. So here are some photos. Let me know what you think.

Lloyd :thumbsup:


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

So, are you saying that you didn't buy your Testors decal sheets...? 

Great job, Lloyd! I've got a 1/2500 version of _Exeter_ that I'm working on, but I've updated it with a Movie-Era navigational deflector on the front of the secondary hull. I've not seen "Savage Empire" or anything other than stills that the "Starship Exeter" crew are working on, but want to honor their work, regardless. I figure this way, it shows that Capt. Garrovick brought _Exeter_ through his five-year mission intact.  

Again, excellent work! Most impressive that _you_ made those decals. Don't sell yourself short in that department! 

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards
http://members.aol.com/Griffworks/shipyards.html

* * * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing
http://q.webring.com/hub?ring=startrekscalemod


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks Jeffrey! 

I am also working on part time the 1/2500 refit, and I got PNT decals for it. I am trying to make window decals for the engineering section and saucer, since they were not included.

Lloyd


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Null perspiration, Lloyd! It really is a nice job. 

Gizmotron Models makes a sweet decal sheet for the Refit Enterprise. You can find them at Federation Models under Decals, Gizmotron. They're titled 2500 1701-A Decals, tho you can easily make them the Refit by taking the "A" off. This decal sheet is similar to what David Tomita used to offer up, but sadly seems to have fallen off the face of the world. His 2500 1701-A Decal sheets include pretty much everything you need to cover practically every inch of the Refit/-A's hull. 

I've picked up a set of these, as well as several of Gizmotron's Hull Plating Decals. This is a sheet of generic hull markings, to include saucer, for any 'bashes derived from the ERTL Refit/-A kit. There are all kinds of flush vents, generic blue paneling for the upper secondary hull, secondary hull windows w/o grid, secondary hull markings with grid, deflector housing markings and still more. I highly recommend them if you're doing more than just the "straight" versions of the ERTL E-A kit. I'm thinking they should work fine for the PNT Models Indomitable, as well. :thumbsup: 

- - - - - - 

Jeffrey Griffin
Griffworks Shipyards

* * * * * *

Star Trek Scale Modeling WebRing


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I checked out the decals, I an going to have to order them. So another model on hold.


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Nifty job on the little bugger! I like the third shot. Very.... "sweeping" & movie-ish.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

*3 ships*

In the picture, the white starship will be the Lexington, an also the Klingon ship.
All three will be my Starship Exeter: The Savage Empire display, inspired by the fan film.

Thanks for the kind words. :thumbsup:


----------



## BATBOB (Jul 14, 2003)

Jeff,

You actually have those 1/2500 decals as well. You just don't know it. I too scanned the PL decal sheet to make the windows and registry for my Starship. It is in the excel file I sent to you.

Site Look familiar? http://members.aol.com/griffyards/Constellation_by_BL.html

I should at some time take a few more detailed pics of my favorite build.


----------



## BATBOB (Jul 14, 2003)

P.S.

By the way Lloyd, nice work. I'm a little jealous as I see you have more than one space kit, and I have none.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

very nice work Lloyd ! very nice .
hb


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

*Klingon Strike!*

Finished my Klingon D-7. Next, the Lexington. About 2 months to the next Starship Exeter film!
Lloyd :wave:


----------



## BATBOB (Jul 14, 2003)

Nice job on that little model. I built one myself, and after I had finished realised that the cobra head was croked. Over time I snapped it off and fixed it. Nice to see you didn't make the same mistake.

I'm looking forward to Exeter as well.......And the Animated Orginal Series on DVD....and The Refit Model...in and around the same month!!!!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks to all! :hat: 

These are the first models I have done in many years, and I am having fun. That is what it is all about. I plan to finish the whole display this month. More pictures coming.

Lloyd :wave:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

GREAT stuff, Lloyd! That _Exeter _ looks fantastic! :thumbsup: 

(BTW: red end caps from cheap ballpoint pens make good and more properly rounded bussard collectors, I've found.)


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks, PC, and thanks for the modeling tip. I have got some more to build, I will look at the pens. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Just a update. I have finished painting the Lexington, and putting decals on. Then I paint the stand, and it will be done. I will finish this week. Promise!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Where are the dagnabbed pictures???



:wave:


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Coming soon to a theater near you.


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

*Finished*

I finally finished my Starship Exeter "The Savage Empire" models. I hope you enjoy.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Beeeeautiful! More pics! Show the underbellies of them thar varmints!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

OK,YOU ASKED FOR IT! :thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Impressive! Nicely detailed for such small wessels!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks Perfesser! :wave: 

They are not small. Wait till I do the 1/2500 models! Good thing that I have a microscope for my computer!! :freak:


----------

